# Do You Guys Ever Fantasize With The End Of The World/ Post Apocalyptic Scenarios?



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)

Do you guys ever get so frustrated with the world that you conjure up its demise through your imagination? Or at the very least do you ever wish for society to turn on its head and return to a primal state where the only thing that matters is the survival and self-preservation of the individual?

Personally, I hold a lot of contempt for modern society. It seems that the more we advance technologically the more miserable and isolated we have become. We live in an age where there is so much information that both the relevant and irrelevant become meshed into white noise thus stunting our perception of reality. Then there is the ever growing pressure to conform , to join the rat race. Capitalism has created this unsustainable model of constant growth and applied to individuals; we need to consume products and gadgets in order to exist, but ironically we have become the product itself.

I know for sure that these are not just the ramblings of some dark-haired pale- skinned-malcontent-misfit that is typing these words while overseeing the city skyline at night. According to the NIMH suicide has become the leading cause of death among young adults https://www.nimh.nih.gov/health/statistics/suicide/index.shtml. Notice how the rate of suicides accelerates sometime around 2005 which coincides with the rise of " Social Media" *(This could be another good topic to discuss)*. Hollywood is also aware that there is a pervasive feeling that the "world sucks" that is why they keep pumping out disaster / end of the world movies. The market is huge for this kind of thing.

Nobody is willing to admit it openly (even by mainstream standards) but there are a lot of people that just want to watch the whole world burn.

So what is your fantasy:

*1. Zombie Apocalypse :* you know the drill. Humanity has been infected by some kind of highly contagious pandemic disease that has turned most people into Zombies. The survivors and uninfected form little clusters to survive.










*2. World War 3 :* a true classic ! The Yankees, The Russians, The Children of Africa with Tommy Guns,The Chinese, The Israelis and The Soldiers of Islam have different geopolitical interests. What if that tension resulted in full-on war and Nuclear Apocalypse?










*3. WW3 The Aftermath:* humanity survived the greatest war, but the whole world has turned into a barren wasteland with limited resources and mutants running wild. Think Fallout or Mad Max.










*4. Alien Invasion:* an advanced race of aliens has decided to conquer earth.










*5. Meteor Strike:* a giant meteor strikes earth. I personally find this one a bit dull, but it may have to do with the horrible 90s movies that came out.









*6. Hell Breaks Lose:* Satan played his greatest trick on humanity by making it believe that he does not exist. Too bad, it was just a diversion to weaken people 's souls.Now with a spiritually weak society he decides that it is time to conquer earth and terra-form it in hell's image. The only problem is that his minions have an appetite for human flesh.










*7. The Return of Dinosaurs:* Just watch the video.






*8. Exploding Sun: * The sun is currently in the middle of it's life cycle. According to scientists this old clunker has another 4 to 5 billions of years before it give up the ghost. But miracles do happen right?










Please feel free to comment or add another scenario.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

No...I've never understood this whole "I wish the world would end/everyone else would die!" mentality that seems so popular on SAS. I feel like _I'm _the one who shouldn't exist, not the rest of the world. :/

I don't fantasize about my own death, either...just wish it would come quickly and painlessly.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Anyway, I would like to offer the scenario of influenza pandemic. Apparently we're overdue for a really bad one. And I read _The Stand_.


----------



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)

It's been almost a 100 years since the Spanish Flu devastated Europe . It happened during the first world war. The war to end all wars...


----------



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)

tehuti88 said:


> No...I've never understood this whole "I wish the world would end/everyone else would die!" mentality that seems so popular on SAS. I feel like _I'm _the one who shouldn't exist, not the rest of the world. :/
> 
> I don't fantasize about my own death, either...just wish it would come quickly and painlessly.


You bring up a good point. However, my fixation with these kind of scenarios is not because I want people to suffer or to massage my own ego while I watch those that wronged me die horrible deaths.

It has more to do with Social Change.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I never fantasize about it in the sense of "wish it would happen"; ie. enjoy the thought of the world ending. But I have written stories set in post-apoc worlds and I have nightmares about post-apoc worlds all the time. They're not pleasant. They usually involve me trying to avoid being killed by hordes of psychopaths, zombies, natural disasters, etc. A couple nights ago I had a dream about violent gangs in masks running people down and murdering them in the streets. One of them was in a bunny mask.


* *

















I've had tons of dreams like that.

I have zero desire to see a single living person experience the slightest bit of pain or unhappiness.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Got my own life problems to worry about first.


----------



## softly (Apr 24, 2017)

I see the way humans treat one another, and I watch ego and greed predominate over every ounce of humanity and humility that would have otherwise existed within a human yet to experience the self-doubt and crippling expectations caused by no other than the society in which we currently coexist.

I am with you. I, too, hold the same contempt and frustration for the current state of our society. However, where you see the obliteration of planet earth and the annihilation of the human race, I see glimmers of hope. Where you see a lost cause, I see even further need for reformation. A desperate need for a second chance.

I believe the problems lie not solely in rapid technological advancement or the way our world seems to be fueled on the dollar sign, but also within us. You say you wish for our world to "return to a primal state where the only thing that matters is the survival and self-preservation of the individual", but I feel like that is the very root of our problems here today. It is as though everyone's philosophy is every man(woman) for himself(herself). We no longer give a single crap about one another, and we no longer give two flying shi*ts about how we treat one another, because we are too busy trying to be the person not being crapped on. We put each other down in order to feel fulfilled and uplifted. We have lost sight of what actually matters and have instead replaced it with material greed and physical wealth. Temporary things. Things that can easily be replaced. We have stopped admiring the beauty of things and the world at large, and have instead replaced love and appreciation with the number of likes on a posed, artificial picture taken solely for the very purpose of achieving those likes. We no longer do things out of love and courtesy for one another, but for incentive. For personal gain. We no longer enjoy, but aim to please. We no longer seek meaning, only satisfaction. We no longer seek fulfillment, but only to be content.

And these problems are all things that exist WITHIN us,-- our very mindset. Our very definition of "survival" has changed drastically over the years. What used to be food, shelter, water, has instead become wifi, instagram, facebook. Just because our world is technologically advancing does not mean we have to lose our morals. We can still have those luxuries. I am not saying throw your iPhone 7++++ out the window and settle for a four-function calculator. What I mean is that we should never lose track of what matters. Our experiences. Relationships. Family. What we all need is an internal revolution. We need to wake up and stop giving in to material possession, indulging ourselves in selfish temporary pleasures. We need to remember the important things in life. We cannot control the industrialization of the world. That's a product of being an inhabitant of a first world country. However, what we _can_ control is our definition of what actually matters.

Viktor Frankl. In his book Man's Search for Meaning, he touches on his experiences within a Nazi death camp and how he learned to feel freedom not by being unconstrained by means of his current circumstance, but by being unconstrained from his mind.

I find hope in the fact that everything that is currently wrong with the world lie not within the circumstances of our external, physical world, but within our own mindset. Our "society" is a result of the people in which reside in it. And while I know it's not possible to turn a full 360 with the grace and ease of Tony Hawk, I truly believe that with progress and fights for social justice and spreading love and positivity, love. will. prevail.

But, I'll toy with this enticing idea of of world extermination. How about we increase carbon dioxide emissions even further to a point where earth temperatures rise even more and we all melt into the ground into the meaningless blobs that we are and become one with our melting ice caps and the swimming(drowning) polar bears?


----------



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)

truant said:


> I never fantasize about it in the sense of "wish it would happen"; ie. enjoy the thought of the world ending. But I have written stories set in post-apoc worlds and I have nightmares about post-apoc worlds all the time. They're not pleasant. They usually involve me trying to avoid being killed by hordes of psychopaths, zombies, natural disasters, etc. A couple nights ago I had a dream about violent gangs in masks running people down and murdering them in the streets. One of them was in a bunny mask.
> 
> 
> * *
> ...


Sharp contrasts are always disturbing. When you grab something that is supposed to represent purity and innocence then and over-sexualize it or give it "evil traits" it becomes becomes much more scary than blunt representations as in the interior matching the exterior.

Have you ever seen a Miley Cyrus performance? Truly the thing nightmares are made of:










Speaking of which... your avatar is very disturbing. It looks like a sensualized version of the Donnie Darko bunny.



Callsign said:


> If robots kill everyone and they come across you as a full on robot who had gradually changed into robot parts from human ones, would they still see you as rather too human derived and then not spare you? I don't know I think it's important to take that first step and become a cyborg as soon as possible.


The Cyberpunk approach. I dig it. At what point do we cease to become humans and become machines? Or at what point does a machine become too human?

I like this scenario.



Myosr said:


> Awesome topic. I love it.
> 
> My favorite end of the world fantasy is something like 99.9% of people suddenly disappearing, no dead bodies, no yucky stuff. Then the remaining 0.1% can live happily ever after, or will they? Lol. It's a very interesting question. I always wonder about this stuff. What people would do if everything changes so suddenly.
> 
> ...


This reminds me a lot of the Steven King's novel " The Langoliers". It also bears similarities to what certain Protestant groups refer to as "The Rapture".

This seems like the most sanitized approach.



softly said:


> I see the way humans treat one another, and I watch ego and greed predominate over every ounce of humanity and humility that would have otherwise existed within a human yet to experience the self-doubt and crippling expectations caused by no other than the society in which we currently coexist.
> 
> I am with you. I, too, hold the same contempt and frustration for the current state of our society. However, where you see the obliteration of planet earth and the annihilation of the human race, I see glimmers of hope. Where you see a lost cause, I see even further need for reformation. A desperate need for a second chance.
> 
> I believe the problems lie not solely in rapid technological advancement or the way our world seems to be fueled on the dollar sign, but also within us. You say you wish for our world to "return to a primal state where the only thing that matters is the survival and self-preservation of the individual", but I feel like that is the very root of our problems here today. It is as though everyone's philosophy is every man(woman) for himself(herself). We no longer give a single crap about one another, and we no longer give two flying shi*ts about how we treat one another, because we are too busy trying to be the person not being crapped on. We put each other down in order to feel fulfilled and uplifted. We have lost sight of what actually matters and have instead replaced it with material greed and physical wealth.* Temporary things. Things that can easily be replaced. We have stopped admiring the beauty of things and the world at large, and have instead replaced love and appreciation with the number of likes on a posed, artificial picture taken solely for the very purpose of achieving those likes. We no longer do things out of love and courtesy for one another, but for incentive. For personal gain. We no longer enjoy, but aim to please. We no longer seek meaning, only satisfaction. We no longer seek fulfillment, but only to be content.*


Wow ! You totally nailed the way I feel about society. Excellent reply.

This is precisely why I feel that we need " to return to a primal state where the only thing that matters is the survival and self-preservation of the individual". Society on its current form has too much goop on top.

A better analogy would be to describe society as a hysteric person running around in circles screaming and not knowing what to do. Sometimes a good slap in the face is what is needed to bring a person to his or her senses. It's like pressing the reset/factory settings button. Society has deviated too much from its original intent.



softly said:


> Viktor Frankl. In his book Man's Search for Meaning, he touches on his experiences within a Nazi death camp and how he learned to feel freedom not by being unconstrained by means of his current circumstance, but by being unconstrained from his mind.
> 
> I find hope in the fact that everything that is currently wrong with the world lie not within the circumstances of our external, physical world, but within our own mindset. Our "society" is a result of the people in which reside in it. And while I know it's not possible to turn a full 360 with the grace and ease of Tony Hawk, I truly believe that with progress and fights for social justice and spreading love and positivity, love. will. prevail.
> 
> But, I'll toy with this enticing idea of of world extermination. How about we increase carbon dioxide emissions even further to a point where earth temperatures rise even more and we all melt into the ground into the meaningless blobs that we are and become one with our melting ice caps and the swimming(drowning) polar bears?


Speaking of WW2 and the Holocaust, I saw a documentary the other day about the "Bombing of Dresden" (horrible war crime by the way). On the documentary they interviewed a Jewish family that lived in Dresden on their experience of this event. The matriarch of the family explained how they were set to be deported to a concentration camp. She went on to say that on the day of the bombing they were saved from the bombs by a Nazi soldier ( this goes against the modern narrative of all Germans being monsters) that invited them to stay with him in an underground shelter.

When she , her family and the Nazi soldier emerged from the shelter everything was destroyed. Everything she knew , her neighborhood, all the buildings, etc... was gone. Ironically, the bombing also destroyed the trains and all the traintracks. So in a sense, despite losing her home, her city and her neighbors , the bombing of Dresden is what saved her.

It was a Deus - Ex Machina resolution. A catastrophic event saved her life.

I might be projecting my own personal experience. But I am also hoping for my own Deus - Ex Machina resolution. I've gone from being extremely depressed ( 2 suicide attempts), to feeling numb, to feeling extremely empty (where I am now).

I also like your end of the world scenario. It's essentially Earth becoming like the planet Venus (my favorite planet by the way). Heavy atmosphere, gives rise to high temperatures that crush everything. Do you think that Venus could have hosted sentient lifeforms at one point?


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

tehuti88 said:


> Anyway, I would like to offer the scenario of influenza pandemic. Apparently we're overdue for a really bad one. And I read _The Stand_.


I have the Stand Miniseries DVD.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

The antibiotics are wearing out....

Captain Trips....


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

Where did they get the idea from?

Someone who came up with that idea, must of known that the information from humanity must of been misleading during the education system. I feel like there's a private knowledge and public knowledge. I spent my time as a kid watching discovery channel and the history channel, and I must say I still feel like something off.


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

I do sometimes. I realize all of the chronic problems and stress we have will all be rendered irrelevant. Watching some of the post-apocalyptic shows, life will be much more simple, much more straight-forward without all of the bs.


----------



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)

Myosr said:


> @softly , @Eternal Solitude
> 
> I'm going to strongly disagree with your idea about the now and the past. I actually think people in the past were much more miserable. I don't see any proof that they were happier in the past.
> 
> ...


You bring a good point. Primal does not necessarily mean more empathetic. I also agree with you on not knowing how many people died in pain in the past.

That being said, there is evidence that suicide rates have gone up dramatically in the past decade which coincide with the rise of social media and mobile technology. *But then again correlation does not equal causation.* The increase in suicide rates , might also be attributed to political instability, wars, the state of the economy, GMOs, etc... my point being is that something changed.

Don't you find it curious that people in famine infested countries seem to fight tooth and nail for their own lives, while people in developed Western societies that apparently have it all seem to value their lives a lot less. Rock star Chris Cornell is a perfect example of this. Here is this guy who had it all: good looks, talent, money success, loving family, adulation, etc... yet he killed himself.

Are you familiar with the Mouse Utopia Experiments from the 1960s ? Basically, scientists created a Utopian paradise for a mice colony. Ironically, despite having a lot of resources, this society collapsed as the mice started acting erratically (stopped reproducing,violent, etc).

Watch this video:






Do you think that Western Society could be heading the same direction? Please comment. I value your thoughts.



Myosr said:


> Yeah, I read the SK one. I had the idea before though, lol. Besides they ended up ##SPOILERS##.
> 
> Sanitized?
> 
> ...


LOL you're absolutely right! I should have worded things better. When I said "sanitized" I meant the rapture scenario. Under this scenario , people who are saved are automatically taken into heaven ( they disappear) while the sinners stay behind. I might be wrong but I think that HBO produced a mini-series a couple of years ago.


----------



## LilMeRich (Jun 2, 2017)

There's that question: _"In a morbid way wouldn't nuclear war be exciting?_" To some extent I agree. The inner part of me doesn't want Armageddon as I'm a caring person, but the evil part of me does to exterminate evil in this world. It's the breaking down of class and social norms and starting from the ground up that is forever interesting.

It's the dystopian future that is intriguing but in reality would likely be no different to today's world, just with faster tech. Humans have an innate nature to categorise each other into social castes no matter what the situation.


----------



## softly (Apr 24, 2017)

Myosr said:


> @softly , @Eternal Solitude
> 
> I'm going to strongly disagree with your idea about the now and the past. I actually think people in the past were much more miserable. I don't see any proof that they were happier in the past.
> 
> ...


hey,

i actually agree, the present is crap, but it doesn't mean the past was any less crap (i need a thesaurus). i actually don't think i ever meant to imply that we need to do things "like the good ole days" (not there even was a "good ole days") and i don't think i compared the present to the past at all, but i am also devastatingly sleep deprived so half of the things i say don't make much sense anyway, so hey, thanks for taking the time to read my extremely long ramblings of randomly chosen fragments of the english language that i so desperately tried to make sense of.

what i meant to say in my previous post is that the problems exist now, here, in the present. and you're right, we can see the problems even more clearly now. when we go on social media (at least i assume, as i actually don't use any social media, besides this, if this even counts???? i'm rambling again lol) the first things we see are generally people complaining about something. we are all connected through this medium of social networking, and we are typically all informed on the same things: whatever is trending. and generally, whatever is trending is whatever sparks most reaction and emotion from people. so when we see these things, when we see the problems in the world whether it be what's going on politically or socially, we generally are on the same page even though we may not agree on the same things. so, we are _seeing_ these problems, everything is visual (and in HD :grin2, and seeing is believing, right?

being in touch with nature. that's so often romanticized, isn't it? you're right, back in the "olden days" we used to eat each other's hearts and sacrifice people to the sun gods and the like. these people were very much in touch with nature and even used nature as the basis of their religious systems. but that's the past, and we (thankfully) have lots of laws against eating people. so you can cross that one off your list! you're right, it's just as you say. we have always been insanely cruel to strangers, and you make a valid point when you ask me, why we should be any different.

because my friend that's the very definition of progress! improvement! we have access to social media that SHOWS us just exactly what we're doing to each other. and this is great! because we are all, in fact, evidence craving skeptics! our eyes are mad from that very hunger! like i said above, the present is currently crap, and our past was also crap. however, i don't think kindness is something that should be defined or should even be determined relevant based on our past and our much less "civilized" and more "barbaric" ancestors. our problems exist in the present, and so do their solutions.

in fact, i'll tell you what kindness should be defined on, and that is "the quality of being *friendly*, *generous*, and *considerate*." (if you google kindness, fun fact, you'll see the usage of that very word has declined drastically over time lol :nerd

friendly "adjective,
characteristic of or befitting a friend; showing friendship"
generous "adjective
(of a person) showing a readiness to give more of something, as money or time, than is strictly necessary or expected."
considerate "adjective
careful not to cause inconvenience or hurt to others."

these three terms are all apples that do not fall far from the tree. people these days (and i'm sure in the past) are narcissistic, self-centered beings who involve themselves in things only if they benefit from it. i feel like this negative attitude has drastically changed the world that we live in. the past was bad, the now is bad, so this just emphasizes the further need to create a change. the "progress" we have made today in society, like creating laws that allow for gay marriage, are all just disillusionment. there are still minds who are against such a thing. we create laws, but we have not changed society. and like i said in my previous post, we are society. change starts with us which is why it's so important to be kind because *there is no time like the present*.

again, i am very very tired and this probably doesn't make any sense. at least i tried


----------



## softly (Apr 24, 2017)

Myosr said:


> No, you make perfect sense.  I think I understand your idea more clearly now. I think I agree, for the most part. Kindness is a lovely word, and we need to be moving towards it as a species. I don't think there is much hope for us if we don't develop more kindness in the long term. Also, I'm not totally against the idea that we can be kind to strangers, I think we like doing it, if the cost is fairly small on our own well-being. If we are secure and comfortable, many of us enjoy being kind and helpful.
> 
> But the question remains about which side of our nature would end up winning. I have no idea.


we can ask a magic 8 ball?


----------



## NoEgo (Jul 5, 2016)

I like this idea:


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

I saw it in my dreams while asleep during the time I was thinking about it.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

zombie apocalypse followed by mad max world would be great fun - fingers crossed.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Exploding sun has to be the funniest one. I enjoyed Melancholia but thought it was whimsical. 

Let's just say I were to create another one of those films based off of my imagination, the idea of post apocalyptic alien invasion sounds good.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

I think people have this vaguely romantic idea about post-apocalypse scenarios - leaving all the complexity and stresses of modern day living and having things be a lot more straight forward. 

The problem is when you stop to think about all the key issues and details, it all falls apart very quickly. Every day is going to be a struggle to scrape together enough food to survive (not just for you but for others you care about as well). Oh and guess what, you're going to be competing with everyone else around you, and things can turn ugly very quickly when people are pushed into survival situations & assuming there is a break down in society, you're not going to have any of the current laws or the police to up hold them - anything goes and sadly that does tend to mean the most vicious and sociopathic will rise to the top and subjugate those that are weaker.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Eternal Solitude said:


> According to the NIMH suicide has become the leading cause of death among young adults https://www.nimh.nih.gov/health/statistics/suicide/index.shtml. Notice how the rate of suicides accelerates sometime around 2005 which coincides with the rise of " Social Media" *(This could be another good topic to discuss)*.


Suicide became the leading cause of death because homicides and accidents declined dramatically. You are badly misrepresenting the suicide trend in the USA by cherry picking a narrow range of years:









And in some other countries the rate is declining, here's a UK chart:









Also, the USA suicide rate still isn't particularly high, which is surprising considering the access to guns:









Notice that poor countries where most people lack social media are some of the most suicidal.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

I used to yeh, but no.

You can literally wander into a shop and buy a delicious cake for almost nothing. There is light at the flick of a switch at night time, you can do ****s and they are magically taken away from you by pressing a lever so you don't have to smell them, it is difficult to starve, when you get ill (for the most part) you can get treatment. People aren't tearing each other apart and suffering mind boggling violence on a daily basis (well most people aren't).

Basically, I prefer the modern world to having someone steal all of my ****, rape the women in my life I care about, brutally beat me half to death (or just kill me outright) and murder and eat my babies (not that I have any). Understand what humanity _really_ is, and that the nastier elements are kept in check by society.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm late to this thread so someone already mentioned the robot/ai apocalypse right?


----------



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)

Paul said:


> Suicide became the leading cause of death because homicides and accidents declined dramatically. You are badly misrepresenting the suicide trend in the USA by cherry picking a narrow range of years:


Thank you for fact checking. I was quick to verbalize my own conjectures. I realized my mistake and made a half-assed retraction on my original claim:



Eternal Solitude said:


> That being said, there is evidence that suicide rates have gone up dramatically in the past decade which coincide with the rise of social media and mobile technology. *But then again correlation does not equal causation.* The increase in suicide rates , might also be attributed to political instability, wars, the state of the economy, GMOs, etc... my point being is that something changed.


And you're absolutely right! I should have picked a broader range of years. My bad! I don't know if you noticed it by my semi-sarcastic and semi-serious writing style. But I was in a very broody mood when I created this thread.

By the way, I didn't know that suicide rates were so high in the 80s 



Paul said:


> Also, the USA suicide rate still isn't particularly high, which is surprising considering the access to guns:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I find this map quite interesting as it neither proves or disproves that poorer countries have higher suicide rates.

Look at South America for example: notice how the Southern Cone Countries (Chile , Argentina , Uruguay) which are characterized for being more prosperous and having a higher human development index have higher suicide rates compared to their poorer neighbors.

I also find it curious how France and the Benelux region have higher suicide rates despite being very wealthy countries.

Also interesting is that Japan and Korea have very high suicide rates compared to other Asian Pacific countries despite being wealthier.

The former Soviet Bloc and Africa, for some reason have the highest suicide rates. But can this be attributed solely on socioeconomic factors?
*
My personal take is that suicide in general is a phenomenon that is just too complex to be attributed solely to socioeconomic conditions. I personally think that both religion and culture play a big role if you break the numbers down by country and region. Notice how predominantly Muslims countries (from Northern Africa all the way to Indonesia) have very low suicide rates.*

At the same time I would like to state that I take these graphs with a grain of salt. I don't know how these figures were collected and compiled.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

tehuti88 said:


> No...I've never understood this whole "I wish the world would end/everyone else would die!" mentality that seems so popular on SAS. I feel like _I'm _the one who shouldn't exist, not the rest of the world. :/
> 
> I don't fantasize about my own death, either...just wish it would come quickly and painlessly.


If i'm going down i'm taking down everyone with me,that is my life motto.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

SFC01 said:


> zombie apocalypse followed by mad max world would be great fun - fingers crossed.


Mad Max world already exists in Venezuela lol.


----------



## railcar82594 (Mar 1, 2016)

For sure, thought of it at times, but I don't really "fantasize" about it. I dread if it happened and became somewhat like "The Road" movie for example, and would hope it never does. The developed world can't keep up with the ever increasing world population. Most of the wealth is hoarded by a few global percentage. And most families and individuals are not self-sufficient where some cities discourage residents to have their own water supply.
Maybe those "zombie" movies and tv shows are part of the cultural subconscious of what could happen if lawlessness ran a muck and droves of people became frenzied looters and assaulters, and in the worst cases cannibalistic even out of panic.


----------



## railcar82594 (Mar 1, 2016)

Paul said:


> Suicide became the leading cause of death because homicides and accidents declined dramatically. You are badly misrepresenting the suicide trend in the USA by cherry picking a narrow range of years:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting how the rate in the U.S. mostly dipped below 12% roughly since the start of internet web and stayed there until social media giants like FB started to gain traction and take over the web.


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

Wonder what was going on until 1986 when it started declining. PTSD from the Vietnam war? Economic woes? Disco music?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Sometimes, I like the Mad max and zombie franchise etc as much as anyone, but like me I bet most people see themselves as one of the survivors, when in reality most people are gonna be charcoal or mush, its not the end of the world we really fantasize about, most of the time its survival against all odds ....its just another incarnation of the selfish human ego, we don't really want to destroy everything we just want it all for ourselves no matter the condition, take it away from the political elite and wealthy the top 5% that control everything, and level the playing field again.


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

Sometimes I would love the world to explode and no postapocalypsis, nothing afterwards. Or I think of the Christian scenario and how that might be.


----------

